# A little advice for the new guy?



## dmyers1429 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been doing woodworking for a few years now but have never done any CNC work. So, wanting to expand my repertoire I've decided to start.

I have built myself a small workshop that is 16' x 22'. it has plenty of electrical and AC.

What I need now, is to decide what CNC machine I want to buy. I am looking for something that is fairly easy to use but gives very good quality results. I currently have Aspire 4.0 software so if I could get a machine that works with that it would be great. I am NOT looking to break the bank. $4,000 would be about as much as I want to spend right now. 

What do you guys think would be a good machine for me to get?


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

As far as routers go, you cannot beat, a BOSCH.:dirol:


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Bosch doesn't make a CNC router, but you can use one on a CNC. I'm sure there's others out there, but I'm extremely happy with my Shark Pro Plus HD, sold by Rockler. And it does excellent work. At just under $4000.00, your in the price range. Aspire is the software it uses. Not a perfect machine, but who's is? The small problems it has are easily corrected. More info on CNC shark forums.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum David. One our members who is well versed in CNC routing posted a thread about getting into CNC routing just a couple weeks ago. If you search our members list for bgriggs you can check his posts to find the one. I'm on an iPhone or I would find it for you and link to it.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum David. One our members who is well versed in CNC routing posted a thread about getting into CNC routing just a couple weeks ago. If you search our members list for bgriggs you can check his posts to find the one. I'm on an iPhone or I would find it for you and link to it.


The post you are thinking of is located here. Inexpensive CNC router tables that won't break the budget. -

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check out the CarveWright. I have one and am thoroughly pleased with it.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix.com makes a range of CNCs and for $3999 (plus shipping and a router) you can get their 25" x 50" Meteor: FireBall Meteor CNC Router - FireBall Meteor

They come with a pre-configured PC running Linux and LinuxCNC as the controller. Just about any g-code from just about any source will work. You can use Easel (free, from inventibles), Vectric products, Artcam, rhino and rhinocam, etc.. LinuxCNC looks for files with .NGC extension. 

I have one at home and another at work. The table is MDF and so you'll need to determine how you want to hold work down. I added t-track with MDF spacers between the tracks 4" on center. You can also configure the bed so you can cut vertically between the rails. I cut tenons/dovetails/finger joints/etc. on the end of boards using either of the ones I have access to. 4" length will let you cut just about any part that goes into a furniture project.

The $3995 25x25 Sharks from Rockler.com will still require a windows PC and a router. I also have a Shark.


----------



## ve3sqb (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree with 4dthinker. Look at probotix. I worked with school machines for years using Mach3 and built my own diy 18 x 36 inch. I bought a Comet last year that runs on linux and there's comparison. Windows has timing issues with mach3 that show up more as the computer ages.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello David can not help with cnc stuff but will gladly welcome you to the forum.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

One other advantage of the FireBall line from Probotix is their dual-Y motor open frame design. Easy to configure the bed to open up for vertical end cutting. Over the weekend I made a tilting clamp jig so I can cut tenons on the compound-mitered end of chair stretchers. The jig bolts to the side rails and can be locked at any angle from 0 to 90 degees. Boards can then be clamped to that angle-locked jig at any compounding angle.


----------

